# Cookie, the feral who wasn't (photos)



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Took the trapped cat to the shelter this morning. I left her pretty much alone for the night, trap covered, and didn't really get a good look at her until we opened the trap at the shelter.

No way is this a feral cat (I suspected she wasn't). She's got some Persian in her, and her ruff fur is so matted that it's made a big bald spot on one side of her neck. She's pitifully skinny and bedraggled...and gorgeous. Not a dilute tortie...as it turns out, she was just dirty when I first saw her. This cat is a stray, probably a dump...just very, very scared. She allowed us to take her out of the trap bare-handed and pat her a bit, and we put her in an isolation cage with food, water, and litterbox. She cowered and shook for about an hour, then decided it wasn't so bad and polished off all the food. By the time I left, she was doing upside-down kitty poses and crowding her cage bars to be patted by anyone who offered.

So, she'll get vetted out later this week and if all's well, I predict she'll last about 30 seconds on the adoption floor before someone snags up this pretty Persian cross to pamper and spoil.

Did you think I'd leave you without photos?? Hah, like THAT would happen! The full body shot is a bit blurred, but it shows how skinny this little girl is.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's a really sweet face....yeah, she should find a good home real soon!!


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Congratualtions on catching this beauty! What a great thing you did! I am sure you will see her in a good home in no time she is gorgeous!!! 8O 

Poor thing looks like she has been through so much I'm glad she found her guardian angel!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

She will have parents that will make up for all the time she was alone and abandonned, scared and unhappy.
Cookie is very beautiful!!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Yeah...she's a sweet thing. Still wish I could bring home another cat, but the last time I brought home a cat scent on a towel (a terminal shelter cat that they wanted me to hospice), Assumpta shredded the towel...and she's had problems with other cats in the past (and dogs, and kids, and women) :roll: I think Assumpta and Cookie would look smashing together. :lol: 

She seems to be a sweet cat and good-hearted, but not exactly the <ahem> brightest bulb on the Christmas tree, if you catch my drift. :wink: Nothing wrong with that at all, it was just really apparent to me that Cookie is a bit...slow on the uptake.

She must have been terrified out of her mind, because she seems like a real "people cat," even after just an hour at the shelter she was ready to be patted. I know a few people with barn cats around here, but she doesn't have a barn cat attitude, so I suspect she's either a dump or a cat that got scared off her home turf and got terribly lost. I plowed through all the lost cat reports from the last six months or so and didn't find anything, though.

Poor sweet thing...I hope her FIV/FeLV tests come back clear. They're going to call me if there's a problem, because I think this cat might be able to be rehomed appropriately even with FIV/FeLV, depending on her general health. 

I'm just really happy that I could get her out of that steel scrap shed quickly and without too much stress...feeling very pleased and proud today.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I know the feeling, Gudewife - I am really happy to read this story unfold myself.
And you are right - Assumpta and Cookie would be a ravishing site  
By the way - there is a kitty at the shelter I volunteer at that looks so much like your Assumpta. There is a note on her cage : watch for claws, ouch.. :lol: ..she must be Assumpta's tougher sister - her name is Friskie :twisted:


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

ioana said:


> I know the feeling, Gudewife - I am really happy to read this story unfold myself.
> And you are right - Assumpta and Cookie would be a ravishing site
> By the way - there is a kitty at the shelter I volunteer at that looks so much like your Assumpta. There is a note on her cage : watch for claws, ouch.. :lol: ..she must be Assumpta's tougher sister - her name is Friskie :twisted:


Heh...Assumpta isn't too awfully bad with her claws, but she'd definitely need a cage card reading "watch for teeth!" :lol: She came very close to being named Butch because she's such a whacko meanie sometmes. :lol:


----------



## Mike's Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm very glad that it went so smoothly! You are an inspiration to me. Now I have to go find a trap to borrow.
The cat I want to catch is very bold. I had not seen him for about 2 weeks but the food dissapears. Last night I was on the phone with a neighbor asking if she had seen him. She hadn't since last fall. As we were talking the cat casually lept up on my deck and stared at me! He walked around the deck, rubbed his chin on the bench and headed for the food. later he was back on the deck. He looks good for going thru a northern Michigan winter.
MM


----------



## Mike's Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

Just as I hit post he showed up again! The food was gone so I went and got a bowl of dry and a can of Fancy Feast. I put it just ouside the door and he came back and ate it after I went inside. Then he came to the door and stared at me. I just kept drinking my coffee and working on the computer. I didn't want to stare back and make him uncomfortable. It is time to get a trap.
I hope it goes as well as it did for Cookie. She is beautiful. This guy is a tabby with white. I think he will clean up very well. We will see if he adjusts to living inside.
MM


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

OMG...where was this cat trapped???? I have a male cat which is the spitting image of this cat...he too was a trap cat...uneutered & mature...same scenario, he was caught for for TNR, but no way was he a feral...he is so wonderful...hasn't got a mean bone in his body...great with my kids, great with other cats...he's huge...23 pounds.

I wish I knew how to post a picture...vet thinks he's maine **** X persian...which is very unlikely that this would be a natural occurance, & thinks that he may have been used as a stud. It just doesn't make sense that he would be found wandering the streets...he was adverstised as a found cat, but there were no responses to the ads.

Based on my experience with this fellow ( He's been with me for 3 years now), I'd adopt your kitty in a heart beat...which speaks volumes 'cause I'm living with 12 cats at the moment!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Cookie was trapped in Western Maine. She's not done so well since trapping, having a litter of weak and undersized kittens several days later, all but one of whom have died, plus her immunity and strength reserves are super-low (due to starvation and stress) and she's fighting off a bad URI...still begs to be patted, though, even when she was so sick she could hardly stand up; it's like she lives to be cuddled...not bright, but sweet as maple sugar when it's still warm in the finishing pan.

Really having a hard time not bringing this kitty home.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Maybe you could try? :wink:


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

Well that's good bad news for me... bittersweet, 'cause if she was in the GTA (Ontario)...I'd likely cross **** & high water to get her...(LOL). The last thing I need is another cat... I've got "cut-off notices" from the hydro & phone companies, but you should see the 2 new cat condos I bought yesterday!

Some things are just meant to be..Sure sounds as though Cookie is meant for you!


----------

